# Mission Verbs.



## SALH (21 Feb 2005)

Does anyone have a word doc or link to the current set of mission verbs.  The file on our web site is corrupt and I need to get a fast reference lookup and I can not for the life of me find anything via search on the main army page.

Any help you would be appreciated:

Tanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Feb 2005)

The following is the list of Mission Verbs currently used by the Canadian Land Force Command and Staff College (CLFCSC):

Attack by Fire Position
Block
Breach
Bypass
Canalize
Clear
Contain
Counter-attack
Counter-attack by Fire
Delay
Destroy
Disrupt
Fix
Follow and Assume
Follow and Support
Guard
Interdict
Isolate
Neutralize
Occupy
Penetrate
Relief-in-Place
Retain
Retirement
Screen
Secure
Security (Covering Force)
Seize
Support by Fire Position
Withdraw
Withdraw under Pressure

"The hierarchy of references for definitions used to construct the project is as follows: (1) AAP 6V NATO Glossary of Terms and Definitions; (2) AAP 6A Military Symbols for Land Based Systems; (3) Canadian Doctrine manuals; and, (4) FM 101-5-1 Operational Terms and Graphics. "

"Where Reference A does not provide a primary definition, a reference source lower in the hierarchy has been used to provide the primary definition. This will change over time as NATO better defines the verbs and updates AAP 6V. In some cases, no primary definition can be found in NATO or Canadian doctrine and US definitions are used. As the genesis of AAP 6A was US FM 101-5-1, this manual has been used to provide a foundation definition for the verb in question. Further, where an older definition is contained in B-GL-303-002/JX-Z03 Staff Duties in the Field, Supplement 3, Army Vocabulary (1991), it has also been included. If Reference A defines the noun rather than the infinitive verb, then the noun definition has been included and the verb definition has been extrapolated. For example, AAP 6V does not define to delay, but defines a delaying operation."

(I do not have a single document that provides the basic definitions. I will try to find time through the week to assemble one.)


----------



## SALH (21 Feb 2005)

yes it is the definition I really need to see.

I had a great document from ATOC and had loaded on the SALH.net site but as is always the way, the day I need it I find out it is corrupt up there. grrrr.

Thanks so far.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Feb 2005)

Try this file:

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/Mission_verbs.doc

Be warned, it is a *LARGE*, 1.7 Mb Word doc. (Converting it to pdf increased the size.)

The file is a compilation of the definitions and supplementary explanations for mission verbs used as an online resource at the Canadian Land Force Command and Staff College. The links from the charts on pages 2 & 3 should all work, any later internal links will not.


----------



## armyrules (23 Feb 2005)

Great link Mike found a lot of useful info


----------



## SALH (25 Feb 2005)

Finally found the one I was searching for (Love ATOC, hate their access issues)

Thanks for all those who responded, here is the condensed version:


MISSION AND TASK VERBS  (Primary Definition)
"¢To Atk by fire posn:  Fires employed to destroy the enemy from a distance, normally used when the mission does not dictate or support occupation of the objective. This task is usually given to the supporting element during the offensive and as a counter-attack option for the reserve during defensive operations.
"¢To block:  Deny the enemy access to a given area or to prevent enemy advance in a given direction or an avenue of approach. It may be for a specified time. Units assigned this mission may have to retain terrain and accept decisive engagement. 
"¢To breach: Any means available are employed to break through or secure a passage through an enemy defense, obstacle, minefield, or fortification. 
"¢To bypass:  Involves manoeuvring around an obstacle, position, or enemy force to maintain the momentum of advance. Bypassed obstacles and enemy forces are reported to higher headquarters.
"¢To canalize:  To restrict operations to a narrow zone by the use of existing or reinforcing obstacles,  by fires, and/or unit manoeuvring or positioning. 
"¢To clear:  To remove all enemy forces from a specific location, area, or zone. 
"¢To contain: To stop, hold, or surround the forces of the enemy or to cause the enemy to centre his activity on a given front and to prevent his withdrawing any part of his forces elsewhere. 
"¢To counter-Atk: Attack by a part or all of a defending force against an enemy attacking force, for such specific purposes as regaining ground lost or cutting off or destroying enemy advance units, and with the general objective of denying to the enemy the attainment of his purpose in attacking. In sustained defensive operations, it is undertaken to restore the battle position and is directed at limited objectives.  
"¢To counter-Atk by fire: Fires (direct and indirect) employed to destroy the enemy from a distance, normally used when the mission does not dictate or support occupation of the objective. This task is usually given to the supporting element during the offensive (see also support by fire position) and as a counter-attack option for the reserve during defensive operations. An attack by fire is not done in conjunction with a manoeuvring force.  When given this task, the intent of the fires must be specified.
"¢To delay:  An operation in which a force under pressure trades space for time by slowing down the enemy's momentum and inflicting maximum damage on the enemy without, in principle, becoming decisively engaged.  
"¢To destroy:  To physically render an enemy force combat-ineffective unless it is reconstituted. 
"¢To disrupt: A tactical task or obstacle effect (that integrates fire planning and obstacle effort) that breaks apart an enemy's formation and tempo, interrupts the enemy's time table, causes premature commitment of forces, and/or splinters their attack. "¢To fix: A tactical task in which actions are taken to prevent the enemy from moving any part of his forces from a specific location and/or for a specific period of time by holding or surrounding them to prevent their withdrawal for use elsewhere.  
"¢To follow and support:  An operation in which a committed force follows and supports the mission accomplishment of a force conducting an offensive operation. Such a force is not a reserve but is committed to accomplish any or all of these tasks: destroy bypassed units, relieve in place any direct pressure or encircling force that has halted to contain the enemy; block movement of enemy reinforcements; secure lines of communications; guard prisoners, key areas, and installations; secure key terrain; and control refugees. 
"¢To follow and assume: An operation in which a committed force follows a force conducting offensive operations and is prepared to continue the mission of the force it is following when that force is fixed, attrited, or otherwise unable to continue. Such a force is not a reserve but is committed to accomplish specified tasks. 
"¢To guard:  Given to a a security element whose primary task is to protect the main force by fighting to gain time, while also observing and reporting information. 
"¢To interdict: Using fire support or manoeuvre forces: 1. To seal off an area by any means; to deny use of a route or approach 2. A tactical task which is oriented on the enemy to prevent, hinder, or delay the use of an area or route by enemy forces. "¢To isolate: A tactical task given to a unit to seal off (both physically and psychologically) an enemy from its sources of support, to deny an enemy freedom of movement, and prevent an enemy unit from having contact with other enemy forces. An enemy must not be allowed sanctuary within its present position.
"¢To neutralize:  To render enemy personnel or material incapable of interfering with a particular operation "¢To occupy: Task in which a force moves onto an objective, key terrain, or other manmade or natural terrain area without opposition and controls that entire area. 
"¢To penetrate :  A form of offensive which seeks to break through the enemy's defense and disrupt the defensive system. 
"¢Relief-in-place: An operation in which all or part of a unit is replaced in an area by the incoming unit. The responsibilities of the replaced elements for the mission and the assigned zone of operations are transferred to the incoming unit. 
"¢To retain:  To occupy and hold a terrain feature to ensure it is free of enemy occupation or use.   
"¢Retirement: An operation in which a force out of contact moves away from the enemy.
"¢To screen:  Given to a security element whose primary task is to observe, identify, and report information, and which fights only in self-protection.
"¢To secure : To gain possession of a position or terrain feature, with or without force, and to make such disposition as will prevent, as far as possible, its destruction or loss by enemy action. 
"¢To cover - Security: Covering Force: A force operating apart from the main force for the purpose of intercepting, delaying, disorganizing, and deceiving the enemy before he can attack the force covered. Any body or detachment of troops which provides security for a larger force by observation, reconnaissance, attack, or   defense, or by any combination of these methods. 
"¢To seize: A tactical task to clear a designated area and obtain control of it.
"¢To support by fire posn: Given to a manoeuvre element, it moves to a position on the battlefield where it can engage the enemy by direct fire. The manoeuvre element does not attempt to manoeuvre to capture enemy forces or terrain. 
"¢To withdraw: A planned operation in which a force in contact disengages from an enemy force. It seeks to disengage its combat forces from an enemy although contact may be maintained through other means such as indirect fire or reconnaissance. 
"¢To withdraw under pressure:   Most often used within a mobile defense concept of operations, this task verb is used for units within the main defensive area and is designed to deceive the enemy into believing he is gaining success. Ultimately, the effect of this task is position the enemy for destruction, shaping him into a specific piece of terrain (normally a killing zone) within the MDA.


----------

